# NRA Annual Meeting News



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

President Trump to speak at the Meeting today....

https://www.courthousenews.com/trump-speak-friday-nra-annual-meeting/

And a taste of what is new....

New Springfield XDE


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool...



> Kaviar Fragmenting 12 ga Slugs | NRA 17


Kaviar Fragmenting 12 ga Slugs | NRA 17 - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog

I like my Taurus products....



> New From Taurus: The T4SA AR-15


New From Taurus: The T4SA AR-15 - The Truth About Guns

Nice...



> M1A/M14/BM-59 Rifles From James River Armory at NRA Show 2017


M1A/M14/BM-59 Rifles From James River Armory at NRA Show 2017 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The XD-E sounds like one to take a look at. I like the option of both double and single action.


----------

